# Clothing for the "Hot Shorties"



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

So ladies I need your help. My wife is 5'0" about 100lbs. 

I have trouble finding clothes to surprise her with for the simple fact that everything is too big/long.

Any of you hot shorties can help me out with this one?

Mr. M


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Most department stores have a petite section. Nordstrom, Macy’s both have a good one. Ann Taylor also has a lot of good petite selections.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topsho...breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black multi

This is a dress at Nordstrom that’s available in petite sizes. There are lots of others.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topsho...breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black multi
> 
> This is a dress at Nordstrom that’s available in petite sizes. There are lots of others.


That one is going on my list !!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> Most department stores have a petite section. Nordstrom, Macy’s both have a good one. Ann Taylor also has a lot of good petite selections.


She shops Ann Taylor ...that is a good one.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> That one is going on my list !!


Do you know her size? I’m guessing at 100 pounds she is probably a 0P, which is definitely not an easy size to find so I can see why this is a challenge.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> Do you know her size? I’m guessing at 100 pounds she is probably a 0P, which is definitely not an easy size to find so I can see why this is a challenge.


Everything I can find in her closet is 0 or 2.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Everything I can find in her closet is 0 or 2.


I don’t know how old you both are, but since she is that small, juniors sizes will actually fit her better. Some also have petites.

Junior styles are of course young and sometimes just straight up goofy, but they do try to make more adult looks for the juniors, too. So stores like Express would have a lot of clothes that will actually fit her, and many that are not so young that you look like you are dressed inappropriately if you aren’t in your 20’s.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

At 44 she flat out refused last time I asked her to wear osh kosh coveralls with a lollipop shirt and pig tails.

Edit:

Though she did rock that pretty good in her thirties !!!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

https://www.express.com/womens-clot...filters=Category:categoryType_uFilter:Dresses

Here’s a page full of different styles in petite from Express.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> At 44 she flat out refused last time I asked her to wear osh kosh coveralls with a lollipop shirt and pig tails.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Though she did rock that pretty good in her thirties !!!!


That’s a look for staying in and playing farmers daughter and handy boy games. You should only suggest that when she asks if you want her to put on some lingerie. Say hell yes, then go get the overalls, the shirt and some hair ties and hand them to her.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

My opinion, men buying clothes for women is a bad idea. I would tell her you have a surprise for her, take her to her favorite clothing store, then say "Let me hold your purse while you shop for a new dress. I'll be waiting near the dressing room"


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

BigToe said:


> My opinion, men buying clothes for women is a bad idea. I would tell her you have a surprise for her, take her to her favorite clothing store, then say "Let me hold your purse while you shop for a new dress. I'll be waiting near the dressing room"


Yes we have done that one as well. I'll admit it seems to work better than my individual efforts. I reckon it's akin to her shopping for tools.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Adult dwarf here - exactly 5 feet tall, 110 pounds. LOL.

I've shopped A LOT in the Junior section my whole life. Jeans suck because they're always too long unless you can find a petite version of them, and I've had to hem just about every pair of work slacks I've ever owned. I wear a size 5 shoe so it was hell finding my size before internet shopping became available.  

You're a *brave *man. I can't imagine my husband picking out clothing for me that I would actually end up wearing. :rofl:


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Adult dwarf here - exactly 5 feet tall, 110 pounds. LOL.
> 
> I've shopped A LOT in the Junior section my whole life. Jeans suck because they're always too long unless you can find a petite version of them, and I've had to hem just about every pair of work slacks I've ever owned. I wear a size 5 shoe so it was hell finding my size before internet shopping became available.
> 
> You're a *brave *man. I can't imagine my husband picking out clothing for me that I would actually end up wearing. :rofl:


I never said I have a high success rate :grin2:

My wife has a 5 shoe as well...she always complains about that one. 

I'd like to believe it is the only reason she doesn't wear stripper heels for me !


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

If you're anywhere near Canada check out Laura Petite. My wife is 5'0" and a size 0 and there is a huge selection perfect for her.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm around that height and I learned to sew early on because i had to alter everything to make shorter. Sometimes it's hard to find things that work and it's risky to give gifts. Everyone has their hangups about clothes that make them look a certain way and I think most of us around that height don't want things that make us look short or fit in a way that makes it look like we're wearing clothes for taller people. Good luck but you might want to give a different kind of gift.


----------

